# A big favor to ask-please critique my playing!



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear GC!

It is *very* out of my character to do this as I'm a total closet player, but I strongly believe I can benefit from your opinions/expertise.

I'm a self-taught guitar player, and have been playing for only 2 years. Obviously, I'm not good at this at all and feel very embarrassed to be posting my playing online. However, I'm very certain that I've picked up enough bad habits over the past 2 years, since I didn't have a teacher watching over my shoulders. So I've made the decision to make this video and post, and I'm kindly asking for your input, criticism, and recommendations.

I did not spend too much time recording, so I'm sure you'll notice the mistakes here and there, I hope you don't mind. What I'm looking for is things like:
_"You're not bending the strings right."
"You're too tense, learn to relax."
"Your rig sounds like shit."
"You pick too hard."_
or even:
_"You suck big time man. Go get a teacher."_

I've already made the decision to post this publicly, so don't worry, you can't hurt my feelings. This is also why I picked perhaps the most iconic guitar song, ever, so anyone can critique on it. I'm just looking for honest criticisms/recommendations, so I can break the barrier and move onto the next level. So please, I will accept anything and everything!

Thank you so much GC. I really really appreciate the time you take to listen and comment. The song is long so if you can't spare the time, please go to 4:15 for the solo.

Oh, and please don't mind my pajama pants. 

Thank you so much everyone!

Best Regards,

Howi

Hotel California:
http://www.vimeo.com/22038235


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, for 2 years, you're doing just fine, so firstly (and most importantly) learn to take it easy on yourself.

I don't see any truly "bad habits" what's killing you is that you're not bending in tune. To do that takes a lot of strength, more than you'll likely have after only 2 years. I'd work on some David Gilmour leads, if you can pull off the 2 1/2 tone bends he's fond of, you'll be fine for hotel california. Albert King and BB King both are also very strong benders, so you'd learn a lot there.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with fudb - don't be so hard on yourself - guitar is supposed to be fun so don't be embarrassed or say that you're not good - I thought you did a great job for having only played for 2 years. And I thought your tone was pretty good too...again - great job with only a couple of years of playing under your belt. 

I also agree with fudb about your bending - based on what I heard I think that bending might be your greatest opportunity for improvement. Bending notes can be one of the most expressive things that you do on the guitar but if you bend sharp or flat then it can sound pretty sour. I think a good exercise is to start with playing a note and adding some vibrato - let's go with playing an E on the 9th fret of the G string - and then go down a fret to the 8th fret and bend the D# note up a semitone to the same E pitch that you played previously - then go down two frets to the 7th fret and bend the D note up to the original E pitch - then go down three steps from the original note and bend the C# note up to the original E pitch - and each time you bend the note up to the original pitch pay careful attention to making sure that each bend meets the original pitch. Then if you can add a little vibrato to each bend you will help develop finger strength while bending to the right pitch. To fudb's point - Gilmour is a master at bending and adding sweet vibrato...the late Gary Moore - RIP - was also masterful at this techinque...check out his song "still got the blues" - so sweet. 

I hope this helps – cheers!


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

fudb said:


> ...what's killing you is that you're not bending in tune. To do that takes a lot of strength, more than you'll likely have after only 2 years. I'd work on some David Gilmour leads, if you can pull off the 2 1/2 tone bends he's fond of, you'll be fine for hotel california. Albert King and BB King both are also very strong benders, so you'd learn a lot there.





doriangrey said:


> ...I also agree with fudb about your bending - based on what I heard I think that bending might be your greatest opportunity for improvement. Bending notes can be one of the most expressive things that you do on the guitar but if you bend sharp or flat then it can sound pretty sour. I think a good exercise is to start with playing a note and adding some vibrato - let's go with playing an E on the 9th fret of the G string - and then go down a fret to the 8th fret and bend the D# note up a semitone to the same E pitch that you played previously - then go down two frets to the 7th fret and bend the D note up to the original E pitch - then go down three steps from the original note and bend the C# note up to the original E pitch - and each time you bend the note up to the original pitch pay careful attention to making sure that each bend meets the original pitch. Then if you can add a little vibrato to each bend you will help develop finger strength while bending to the right pitch. To fudb's point - Gilmour is a master at bending and adding sweet vibrato...the late Gary Moore - RIP - was also masterful at this techinque...check out his song "still got the blues" - so sweet.
> 
> I hope this helps – cheers!


WOW! Thank you both for the amazing advise! I think you've both hit the nail right on the head!!!

I've always had a tough time bending. I could never figure out if I should just push on the string, or push on the string AND dig under the next string. I find it very difficult and unnatural to dig under the next string, so most of my bends of just pushing. But plain pushing gets very difficult past the 1 full note point (because I'm pushing on the next string too). It also very easily creates a lot of unwanted sound/noise during the release.

And I have absolutely no clue on how to do a vibrato while bending. The only way I figured out (which I used in the video) is to first do a bend, while holding it there, rapidly and repeatedly changing the pressure I'm applying on the string. But I don't think this is the proper way to do it....

Thank you guys so, so much! I'm really glad that I summed up the courage to do this, because your comments are so beneficial to me, but at the same time, so encouraging. Although I've always had difficulty bending, I've never realized how off-pitched my bends are until you mentioned it. So, my hats off to you, thank you very very very much for taking the time to listen to my playing and help me out!

Thank you so much for the bending practice method too. I will definitely try it out and work on it. It sounds like a very good way to practice and will really help. 

I just listened to "Still Got the Blues" for the first time, and wow, talk about soul huh? Every note, although slow and simple, sounded like they are packed solid with wet, dripping, emotion. It was almost too much! And that classic, Les Paul tone... Wow... just wow....

Cheers! To Rock'n roll!!!

p.s. I will try to have a little more fun playing the guitar next time. 

Howi


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

fudb said:


> ...what's killing you is that you're not bending in tune. To do that takes a lot of strength, more than you'll likely have after only 2 years. I'd work on some David Gilmour leads, if you can pull off the 2 1/2 tone bends he's fond of, you'll be fine for hotel california. Albert King and BB King both are also very strong benders, so you'd learn a lot there.





doriangrey said:


> ...I also agree with fudb about your bending - based on what I heard I think that bending might be your greatest opportunity for improvement. Bending notes can be one of the most expressive things that you do on the guitar but if you bend sharp or flat then it can sound pretty sour. I think a good exercise is to start with playing a note and adding some vibrato - let's go with playing an E on the 9th fret of the G string - and then go down a fret to the 8th fret and bend the D# note up a semitone to the same E pitch that you played previously - then go down two frets to the 7th fret and bend the D note up to the original E pitch - then go down three steps from the original note and bend the C# note up to the original E pitch - and each time you bend the note up to the original pitch pay careful attention to making sure that each bend meets the original pitch. Then if you can add a little vibrato to each bend you will help develop finger strength while bending to the right pitch. To fudb's point - Gilmour is a master at bending and adding sweet vibrato...the late Gary Moore - RIP - was also masterful at this techinque...check out his song "still got the blues" - so sweet.
> 
> I hope this helps – cheers!


WOW! Thank you both for the amazing advise! I think you've both hit the nail right on the head!!!

I've always had a tough time bending. I could never figure out if I should just push on the string, or push on the string AND dig under the next string. I find it very difficult and unnatural to dig under the next string, so most of my bends of just pushing. But plain pushing gets very difficult past the 1 full note point (because I'm pushing on the next string too). It also very easily creates a lot of unwanted sound/noise during the release.

And I have absolutely no clue on how to do a vibrato while bending. The only way I figured out (which I used in the video) is to first do a bend, while holding it there, rapidly and repeatedly changing the pressure I'm applying on the string. But I don't think this is the proper way to do it....

Thank you guys so, so much! I'm really glad that I summed up the courage to do this, because your comments are so beneficial to me, but at the same time, so encouraging. Although I've always had difficulty bending, I've never realized how off-pitched my bends are until you mentioned it. So, my hats off to you, thank you very very very much for taking the time to listen to my playing and help me out!

Thank you so much for the bending practice method too. I will definitely try it out and work on it. It sounds like a very good way to practice and will really help. 

I just listened to "Still Got the Blues" for the first time, and wow, talk about soul huh? Every note, although slow and simple, sounded like they are packed solid with wet, dripping, emotion. It was almost too much! And that classic, Les Paul tone... Wow... just wow....

Cheers! To Rock'n roll!!!

p.s. I will try to have a little more fun playing the guitar next time. 

Howi


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i agree with the two gentlemen above me in that you shouldnt be so hard on yourself. you are doing fine. thats pretty good for only 2 years of experience.

just 2 things. make sure the bends are hitting your target pitch,then work on vibrato. other wise it can make things sound worse. i just think its putting the cart a little before the horse. of course you can practice both,but when playing id want to make sure the bends are in tune before adding vibrato to the notes.thats really important,as i found out myself the hard way  you also might want to read about different vibrato technique,because you want it to be smooth and even,and there are different techniques that can produce different results. this leads me to point number 2:

you should get a teacher,if you can. just because any extra knowledge you can get is always good. also a teacher could show you first-hand the subtleties of many things,such as the vibrato thing we have disscussed.

as i said though,you are doing good. keep having fun and keep up the good work !! 

and kudos on the pyjama pants.that took balls,sir.

Bobby


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Bobby said:


> i agree with the two gentlemen above me in that you shouldnt be so hard on yourself. you are doing fine. thats pretty good for only 2 years of experience.
> 
> just 2 things. make sure the bends are hitting your target pitch,then work on vibrato. other wise it can make things sound worse. i just think its putting the cart a little before the horse. of course you can practice both,but when playing id want to make sure the bends are in tune before adding vibrato to the notes.thats really important,as i found out myself the hard way  you also might want to read about different vibrato technique,because you want it to be smooth and even,and there are different techniques that can produce different results. this leads me to point number 2:
> 
> ...


Hello Bobby,

Thank you for the kind words, and taking the time to help me out. I will definitely keep your recommendations on my mind. I'm starting to learn how to do vibrator, the proper way, but I will concentrate on doing my bends correctly first. I will try to bend all notes to perfect pitch, instead of trying to catch the tempo and rush through the song.

I've always considered a teacher too. It's just very hard for me because I travel between Canada and the States very frequently. Perhaps I should invest more time on various guitar technique/theory material, so I can still learn while I'm on the go.

Thank you so much again Bobby. 

Howi


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Brother for 2 years in you are doing just fine. No visible bad habits and typical flat bending issues of a player with your years. EVERYBODY goes through that stage. Keep doing what you are doing because you are certainly headed in the right direction. My only piece of advice is take the sticker off the pickguard of that beautiful Les Paul! : )


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the encouragement Jeremy! 

I know I know, but it huuuuuurts me everytime I think about it! Feels like I'm peeling a piece of my own skin off!!!

I <3 P90s on a no frills Gibby...

Thanks Jeremy!!

Howi


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Howi said:


> Thank you for the encouragement Jeremy!
> 
> I know I know, but it huuuuuurts me everytime I think about it! Feels like I'm peeling a piece of my own skin off!!!
> 
> ...


Think of it more like removing a wart brother! I can assure you Les never envisioned stickers on his works of art!


----------



## kmrumedy (May 10, 2011)

Hi - Here is a great vid to help you with your bending. He is a great great instructor. Nevermind the word "country" in the title. This bending technique and exercises really work......hope you like calluses!! Enjoy.

[video=youtube;f8W2gu1WfwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8W2gu1WfwE[/video]


----------

